# The Countdown Has Begun...



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

Only a couple of months left until I make the 1600 mile journey to return to God's Country for a few weeks.

I liked the Silosock Mallard and Canada's so much last year, that I sold my field spread and bought more of these light and easy to put out decoys... Very impressed.

Couple daily trips to get the dogs in shape and practice some skeet and we're ready...


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Maybe this year we can meet up.

All I run is Realgeese and Dive Bombs for geese and White Rocks for ducks.


----------

